# regent tankers



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

s m members?where can i locate a photo of the regent falcon 1959 funess ship yard haverton hill


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Does it look like this one?
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=44951


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

yes thats the one ,thanks a lot .


----------

